# gas mileage



## krnballer0889 (Oct 2, 2005)

does anyone else get horrible gas mileage???? either way, how much does everyone get off like half a tank of gas??? i seem to get like 150 at most.... and they're city/highway miles together... on full... i get maybe 350?


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Depends, my cousin drives a '97 SE with stick shift and gets around 400 miles on a full tank. I have the automatic model and I get around 240 miles on a full tank.


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I drive a 99 se and i get about 350 with a cylinder misfire. Thats through town. Do you use 87 or 93 octane?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

350 a tank isn't bad, considering how most of us drive. 
the weather conditions and local fuel formulations also play a large role in it. if you're in a state that uses Ethanol mixed in, you can lose as much as 10% of your fuel efficiency and power.

it's also worse if you're a leadfoot or do lots of stop & go driving, or live in the mountains, or only drive short trips, or etc etc etc.

Generally I would get around 300 in city-only driving and anywhere from 375 to 475 on highway only, depending on the weather, cruising speed, cargo in the car, etc.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

krnballer0889 said:


> does anyone else get horrible gas mileage???? either way, how much does everyone get off like half a tank of gas??? i seem to get like 150 at most.... and they're city/highway miles together... on full... i get maybe 350?


You definitely SHOULD NOT be calculating how good your mileage is by half a tank or even by how many miles you can go on a full tank.

What you SHOULD do is...fill up your tank and make sure to reset your trip odometer, once it gets about halfway down fill it back up. Check your trip odometer and divide by the # of gallons you put in.

I have a lead foot with my 5spd in town and still manage about 20mpg.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

hyethga said:


> Depends, my cousin drives a '97 SE with stick shift and gets around 400 miles on a full tank. I have the automatic model and I get around 240 miles on a full tank.


wow you must drive like a madman. i got an auto and get i little over 400 miles a tank. i haven't figured what that comes out to mpg but it is supposed to be 25 highway.


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

89dragger said:


> wow you must drive like a madman. i got an auto and get i little over 400 miles a tank. i haven't figured what that comes out to mpg but it is supposed to be 25 highway.


I drive solely on the streets not the freeway so that might explain it. And no, I drive quite modestly.


----------



## jplieben (Oct 10, 2005)

I just filled up today. I regularly get around 430 miles out of a tank of gas -- around 27 mpg. That's around ten more MPG thank the big 'ole Mercedes I was thinking about buying when I came to my senses and got a Maxima instead.

I've have my '96 SE for a few weeks. Bought it with 110k, up to 115k now.

I love my Maxima.

Jim Liebenstein


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

240 miles/tank in Los Angeles traffic (or Washington DC, or Houston...) sounds about right. 3.0L V6's don't like crawling at 5mph all day, and hence suffer compared to the little 4bangers in smaller cars.


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I get anywhere from 330-360miles/tank....depends on my driving habits and if I take a short trip to on the highway or not. Majority of the driving is city, mostly streets that allow you to go 35-45mph, with stop and go traffic lights.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

brianw said:


> 240 miles/tank in Los Angeles traffic (or Washington DC, or Houston...) sounds about right. 3.0L V6's don't like crawling at 5mph all day, and hence suffer compared to the little 4bangers in smaller cars.


+1. i hate LA traffic.


----------



## KonnMan97 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm mad. I just got my fuel pump replaced (maker: Master) last week, and had my fuel filter replaced 2 weeks ago. When I went to fill up my car to a fuel tank I pored in Lycis injector cleaner (decided to give it a try, from all the things people say) and now I got 1/4th tank left and only 208 mile on my tripdometer.
Before changing all this I went to Buffalo with my girlfriend and at that time I knew that I had a 5th Cylinder Misfire and was able to plus a full take to almost 380 mile. Keep in mind that I had a clogged filter, and my original pump.
Anyone can help me out with this problem I’ll be very happy. I think I’ll drive like this till spring comes and then I’ll get my cylinder checked and fixed and then get a new pump and filter from Nissan Dealer, if I don’t fix this till then.

Here is my car: ’97 Maxima SE; 5 Speed with a Short Shifter; A Clod Air Intake by Injen, and a Y–Pipe and a Street-Racing Pipe, both by Custom Enterprise.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

The best gas mileage I've gotten is 32.2 miles to the gallon on a highway trip through the mountains with full cargo. Don't know how it happened, but I calculated it with the "fill up and set the trip-o" method. I have a 97 GXE auto with 118,000 and I always run 93 octane. I average about 25 mpg around town with a pretty heavy foot.


----------



## esdsix (Dec 17, 2005)

*Having same problem with gas mileage. 97 Maxima SE*



krnballer0889 said:


> does anyone else get horrible gas mileage???? either way, how much does everyone get off like half a tank of gas??? i seem to get like 150 at most.... and they're city/highway miles together... on full... i get maybe 350?


97' Maxima SE and Im having bad gas mileage too. The EC kicked P0105 MAP/BARO when it was scanned. Ive been told its the (APS) Absolute Pressure Sensor. I have no idea what that is, where its located or what it looks like. Also, Ive been told bad gas mileage could be a faulty (KS) Knock Sensor, or (MAF) Mass Airflow Meter.....WHO KNOWS! Im just trying to get to the bottom of it...I found a site thats good with code breakdowns if you dont know what they mean, could be useful anytime 
http://www.troublecodes.net

Anyhow, if anyone knows anything about the P0105 MAP/BARO, I have had a hard time locating this (APS) Absolute Pressure Sensor online so I can see what it looks like and where its located on my engine. Some things are a simple install that can be done with little experience, I would like know if the 
part is an easy install depending....

Welps! I hope all helps in some way. We're all on a mission here. MAX ON!!!!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

esdsix said:


> 97' Maxima SE and Im having bad gas mileage too. The EC kicked P0105 MAP/BARO when it was scanned. Ive been told its the (APS) Absolute Pressure Sensor.



MAP usually refers to the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor, which is a sensor that's screwed into the intake manifold. Almost all Nissans use a MAF sensor for fuel metering, however.


----------



## esdsix (Dec 17, 2005)

BeEleven THANKS! Its funny when one shop wants to charge me $285 installed. I called Autozone and they priced the MAP SENSOR for $110, not only that they showed me where it was located. I will be doing the simple install myself. AMAZING how a simple part like that will kill my power acceleration and gas mileage....SUCKS! What was even more descriptive was whats written on the top of the sensor itself, "BOOST"..I guess that says it all..If its not working, u dont get any BOOST.... Thanks for the accurate reply sir.

Esdsix


----------



## esdsix (Dec 17, 2005)

BeEleven said:


> MAP usually refers to the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor, which is a sensor that's screwed into the intake manifold. Almost all Nissans use a MAF sensor for fuel metering, however.


BeEleven THANKS! Its funny when one shop wants to charge me $285 installed. I called Autozone and they priced the MAP SENSOR for $110, not only that they showed me where it was located. I will be doing the simple install myself. AMAZING how a simple part like that will kill my power acceleration and gas mileage....SUCKS! What was even more descriptive was whats written on the top of the sensor itself, "BOOST"..I guess that says it all..If its not working, u dont get any BOOST.... Thanks for the accurate reply sir.

Esdsix


----------



## kranig (Dec 30, 2005)

krnballer0889 said:


> does anyone else get horrible gas mileage???? either way, how much does everyone get off like half a tank of gas??? i seem to get like 150 at most.... and they're city/highway miles together... on full... i get maybe 350?


I have also terrible fuel consumption, but I have automatic 98' Maxima QX. 3.0 142 kw
255 Nm(factory figures for european Maximas)
and can get some 450 km /some 282 miles/ by full tank, cause now is winter also here in Estonia and our gasoline quality is also lousy and I drive 90% in city cycle.
In highway its some 25 mpg now in winter and in summer some 28 mpg.


----------



## michael90630 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a 97 Maxima GXE 5-speed with over 161k. Currently I am getting approx. 430 miles with a full tank. I used to get about 460 a few months back but since I changed the TPS my engine might be running rich resulting in the lower gas mileage.

BTW: I have always used synthetic Mobil 1 motor oil. It might contribute to better gas mileage.


----------



## esdsix (Dec 17, 2005)

*Where Can I get a NEW MAP SENSOR CHEAP?*



BeEleven said:


> MAP usually refers to the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor, which is a sensor that's screwed into the intake manifold. Almost all Nissans use a MAF sensor for fuel metering, however.


Anyone know where I can get a NEW MAP SENSOR for cheap?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Cheap MAP sensor can be found at any local parts store. As cheap as they get anyways.
I get about 19mpg city/ up to 29 mpg highway on 91 octane. Don't know why the big difference, but it is what I getting.


----------

